# tracking him down? Background service?



## harmonynme (Feb 17, 2013)

I just posted previously on my relationship on nine and half years walking out on me for the OW. He has not help up his end of the financial end of the bargain. 
He already did a change of address, and I don'r know exactly where the address is. 

Does anyone suggest investing in a background check service to get his current address to serve him legal papers? I know her first and last name, and I know he has moved in with her. I cannot really afford the $40.00, but I can't not afford it either, if I am to sue him.....I looked into US SEARCH, and INTELLIUS, as well as EFINDOUTTHETRUTH. Any suggestions? 

The worst part is, I found out I have to go where THEY live to serve them in small claims court. Great.


----------

